# how muck should a  CF CG-634 Helmet cost



## CADPAT_TW (13 Aug 2005)

On Ebay a Canadian forces helmet went for $300 then another for $728 is the helmet actually worth all the money or are people dumb enough to buy a helmet for that much


----------



## BITTER PPLCI CPL (14 Aug 2005)

That's because people who buy military gear on e-bay are STUPID! And they're probally extreme airsoft players who don't have a clue.


----------



## pappy (14 Aug 2005)

tell your RSM you lost yours, he'll let you know how much you'll need to pay the Goverment back.... but I venture to say not all of what you payback will be money...

some people got lots of Mad Money, some PSD contractor making $17,000 USD a month in Iraq-a-stan might not think too much of shelling out that much.

Since there are super lightweight non-kevlar versions specifically made for Airsoft I doubt an Airsoft guy would pay 800 for one.

get on Gallet's site ask them what they'd sell one to ya for, if they sell to the open public I bet it's gonna be spendy of a one off sale.


----------



## 48Highlander (14 Aug 2005)

Comperable Kevlar helmets generaly retail for just under $200.  Depends on where you do your shopping ofcourse.  I'm not sure about the exact cost of the CF helmet, but it should be roughly the same.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Aug 2005)

I could look it up for you if I were at work.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (14 Aug 2005)

ditto, I will reply tomorrow..


----------



## Bzzliteyr (15 Aug 2005)

$188.58 on the CGCM. Cheers.


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (16 Aug 2005)

I bought mine for $50 on this site. CADPAT cover and all.


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Aug 2005)

I traded an M9 Aussie Buck bayonet for mine  ;D That Canuck helmet sits on a shelf in my garage, the cover a bit faded by the fluro lights. 

Wes


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (16 Aug 2005)

Oh I could get you a new cover in Winter white or CADPAT relish if you wanted Wes.


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Aug 2005)

CFL said:
			
		

> Oh I could get you a new cover in Winter white or CADPAT relish if you wanted Wes.



As stupid as it sounds, I'd be keen for a used winter cover, and should you come accross a new CADPAT one, well why not. I am such a packrat which my live-in GF hates with a passion.

Just let me know what you are looking to trade for these items.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Bzzliteyr (16 Aug 2005)

We can pick those up at QM for nothing.. you want a used winter?? Mine might qualify if you can't find one CFL...I'll have to look.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (16 Aug 2005)

yeah I know that's why I wouldn't ask for anything but postage.


----------



## DannyBoy (15 Sep 2005)

> That's because people who buy military gear on e-bay are STUPID! And they're probally extreme airsoft players who don't have a clue.






Funny because its probably very true ;D


----------

